# Milan: Berlusconi spinge soci arabi. Fassone vuole rifinanziare.



## admin (9 Dicembre 2017)

Come riporto da Repubblica in edicola, il Milan è bloccato dalle elezioni, dal debito e dai dirigenti. Partiamo da Berlusconi, sempre lui. Fino ad ora, è stata solo Finivest a godere della vendita del Milan a Yonghong Li. Nel giro ci pochi mesi il club rischia di essere ceduto nuovamente, ed i tifosi aprirebbero gli occhi sulla cessione. Ciò comporebbe, con ogni probabilità, un'emorragia di voti per Berlusconi in vista delle prossime elezioni. Per scongiurare le cose, il patriarca ha già iniziato a muovere i fili. All'acquisto del Milan sono interessati *un fondo europeo ed un gruppo arabo*. *Identità top secret per entrambi. *Berlusconi sponsorizza un socio di minoranza che affianchi Yonghong Li. Il nome è quello dei sauditi Fawaz, attualmente impegnati a Sesto San Giovanni, area Falck. Feudo, guarda caso, nelle mani di *Forza Italia*. Ed il sindaco di Sesto, DI Stefano, è marito di Silvia Sardone pupilla della nuova ondata del partito. Poi c'è Elliott che aspetta sulla riva del fiume che si arrivi a ottobre 2018 in modo da incassare tutti gli interessi. Cifra complessiva 383 milioni. *Fassone* invece vuole scongiurare la vendita del Milan e tratta il rifinanziamento e* spera di conservare il proprio ruolo (Mirabelli appare il più debole, ad oggi) grazie a qualche cessione già a gennaio (Silva e Calhanoglu) e la rinegoziazione dei diritti tv.*

E nel club emergono legami con la Juventus pre calciopoli: il mercato del Milan è stato pilotato da Alessandro Moggi, che è il mentore di Mirabelli. Fassone ha riempito il club di ex Inter e Juve. E Giraudo è consulente immobiliare di BGB Weston.

*Attenzione, commenti solo alla notizia.*


----------



## Casnop (9 Dicembre 2017)

.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Per quanto tempo continueranno ad accostarci il nome di Berlusconi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporto da Repubblica in edicola, il Milan è bloccato dalle elezioni, dal debito e dai dirigenti. Partiamo da Berlusconi, sempre lui. Fino ad ora, è stata solo Finivest a godere della vendita del Milan a Yonghong Li. Nel giro ci pochi mesi il club rischia di essere ceduto nuovamente, ed i tifosi aprirebbero gli occhi sulla cessione. Ciò comporebbe, con ogni probabilità, un'emorragia di voti per Berlusconi in vista delle prossime elezioni. Per scongiurare le cose, il patriarca ha già iniziato a muovere i fili. All'acquisto del Milan sono interessati *un fondo europeo ed un gruppo arabo*. *Identità top secret per entrambi. *Berlusconi sponsorizza un socio di minoranza che affianchi Yonghong Li. Il nome è quello dei sauditi Fawaz, attualmente impegnati a Sesto San Giovanni, area Falck. Feudo, guarda caso, nelle mani di *Forza Italia*. Ed il sindaco di Sesto, DI Stefano, è marito di Silvia Sardone pupilla della nuova ondata del partito. Poi c'è Elliott che aspetta sulla riva del fiume che si arrivi a ottobre 2018 in modo da incassare tutti gli interessi. Cifra complessiva 383 milioni. *Fassone* invece vuole scongiurare la vendita del Milan e tratta il rifinanziamento e* spera di conservare il proprio ruolo (Mirabelli appare il più debole, ad oggi) grazie a qualche cessione già a gennaio (Silva e Calhanoglu) e la rinegoziazione dei diritti tv.*
> 
> E nel club emergono legami con la Juventus pre calciopoli: il mercato del Milan è stato pilotato da Alessandro Moggi, che è il mentore di Mirabelli. Fassone ha riempito il club di ex Inter e Juve. E Giraudo è consulente immobiliare di BGB Weston.
> 
> *Attenzione, commenti solo alla notizia.*



Se e sottolineo se è vero che Berlusconi caldeggia la permanenza di questa società, sono ancora più convinto della mia idea, cioè che è meglio liberarsi di questi qui il prima possibile. Del resto molti l'avevano sempre detto: Berlusconi poteva trattare solo con gente della sua stessa razza, prima il faccendiere Bee, poi lo "sconosciuto" Li.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Se e sottolineo se è vero che Berlusconi caldeggia la permanenza di questa società, sono ancora più convinto della mia idea, cioè che è meglio liberarsi di questi qui il prima possibile. Del resto molti l'avevano sempre detto: Berlusconi poteva trattare solo con gente della sua stessa razza, prima il faccendiere Bee, poi lo "sconosciuto" Li.



Ma per cortesia dai , non voglio scrivere sempre le solite cose per evitare di commentare altro e non la notizia . 
Apriamo gli occhi .


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma per cortesia dai , non voglio scrivere sempre le solite cose per evitare di commentare altro e non la notizia .
> Apriamo gli occhi .



Ho scritto "se la notizia è vera". Il regolamento vuole che commentiamo solo la notizia, ad aprire gli occhi dovrebbero essere quelli dello "Stato cinese", "i colossi cinesi in attesa degli sblocchi" ecc.


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporto da Repubblica in edicola, il Milan è bloccato dalle elezioni, dal debito e dai dirigenti. Partiamo da Berlusconi, sempre lui. Fino ad ora, è stata solo Finivest a godere della vendita del Milan a Yonghong Li. Nel giro ci pochi mesi il club rischia di essere ceduto nuovamente, ed i tifosi aprirebbero gli occhi sulla cessione. Ciò comporebbe, con ogni probabilità, un'emorragia di voti per Berlusconi in vista delle prossime elezioni. Per scongiurare le cose, il patriarca ha già iniziato a muovere i fili. All'acquisto del Milan sono interessati *un fondo europeo ed un gruppo arabo*. *Identità top secret per entrambi. *Berlusconi sponsorizza un socio di minoranza che affianchi Yonghong Li. Il nome è quello dei sauditi Fawaz, attualmente impegnati a Sesto San Giovanni, area Falck. Feudo, guarda caso, nelle mani di *Forza Italia*. Ed il sindaco di Sesto, DI Stefano, è marito di Silvia Sardone pupilla della nuova ondata del partito. Poi c'è Elliott che aspetta sulla riva del fiume che si arrivi a ottobre 2018 in modo da incassare tutti gli interessi. Cifra complessiva 383 milioni. *Fassone* invece vuole scongiurare la vendita del Milan e tratta il rifinanziamento e* spera di conservare il proprio ruolo (Mirabelli appare il più debole, ad oggi) grazie a qualche cessione già a gennaio (Silva e Calhanoglu) e la rinegoziazione dei diritti tv.*
> 
> E nel club emergono legami con la Juventus pre calciopoli: il mercato del Milan è stato pilotato da Alessandro Moggi, che è il mentore di Mirabelli. Fassone ha riempito il club di ex Inter e Juve. E Giraudo è consulente immobiliare di BGB Weston.
> 
> *Attenzione, commenti solo alla notizia.*



.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporto da Repubblica in edicola, il Milan è bloccato dalle elezioni, dal debito e dai dirigenti. Partiamo da Berlusconi, sempre lui. Fino ad ora, è stata solo Finivest a godere della vendita del Milan a Yonghong Li. Nel giro ci pochi mesi il club rischia di essere ceduto nuovamente, ed i tifosi aprirebbero gli occhi sulla cessione. Ciò comporebbe, con ogni probabilità, un'emorragia di voti per Berlusconi in vista delle prossime elezioni. Per scongiurare le cose, il patriarca ha già iniziato a muovere i fili. All'acquisto del Milan sono interessati *un fondo europeo ed un gruppo arabo*. *Identità top secret per entrambi. *Berlusconi sponsorizza un socio di minoranza che affianchi Yonghong Li. Il nome è quello dei sauditi Fawaz, attualmente impegnati a Sesto San Giovanni, area Falck. Feudo, guarda caso, nelle mani di *Forza Italia*. Ed il sindaco di Sesto, DI Stefano, è marito di Silvia Sardone pupilla della nuova ondata del partito. Poi c'è Elliott che aspetta sulla riva del fiume che si arrivi a ottobre 2018 in modo da incassare tutti gli interessi. Cifra complessiva 383 milioni. *Fassone* invece vuole scongiurare la vendita del Milan e tratta il rifinanziamento e* spera di conservare il proprio ruolo (Mirabelli appare il più debole, ad oggi) grazie a qualche cessione già a gennaio (Silva e Calhanoglu) e la rinegoziazione dei diritti tv.*
> 
> E nel club emergono legami con la Juventus pre calciopoli: il mercato del Milan è stato pilotato da Alessandro Moggi, che è il mentore di Mirabelli. Fassone ha riempito il club di ex Inter e Juve. E Giraudo è consulente immobiliare di BGB Weston.
> 
> *Attenzione, commenti solo alla notizia.*



Evito di commentare...potreste bannarmi vita natural durante


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ho scritto "se la notizia è vera". Il regolamento vuole che commentiamo solo la notizia, ad aprire gli occhi dovrebbero essere quelli dello "Stato cinese", "i colossi cinesi in attesa degli sblocchi" ecc.



Il mio “ aprite gli occhi “ era riferito a chi pensa che veramente un 80enne con le aziende morenti spenda 500 milioni per riprendere il Milan .


----------



## Casnop (9 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il mio “ aprite gli occhi “ era riferito a chi pensa che veramente un 80enne con le aziende morenti spenda 500 milioni per riprendere il Milan .


I soldi, compresi quelli occorrenti ad estinguere il debito della controllante il Milan, sarebbero molti di più. Chi narra non fa i conti con la realtà.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Dicembre 2017)

E niente, non ce la si fa a parlare di Milan senza metterci in mezzo partiti, forza italia e melma simile...


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> I soldi, compresi quelli occorrenti ad estinguere il debito della controllante il Milan, sarebbero molti di più. Chi narra non fa i conti con la realtà.



Si sì , la mia era una cifra buttata lì.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il mio “ aprite gli occhi “ era riferito a chi pensa che veramente un 80enne con le aziende morenti spenda 500 milioni per riprendere il Milan .



Questo non lo credo nemmeno io, Lollo.


----------



## Casnop (9 Dicembre 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> E niente, non ce la si fa a parlare di Milan senza metterci in mezzo partiti, forza italia e melma simile...


Da quanto si legge, con riferimento alla moglie di Di Stefano, anche una cena elegante. In compagnia del marito, si capisce.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporto da Repubblica in edicola, il Milan è bloccato dalle elezioni, dal debito e dai dirigenti. Partiamo da Berlusconi, sempre lui. Fino ad ora, è stata solo Finivest a godere della vendita del Milan a Yonghong Li. Nel giro ci pochi mesi il club rischia di essere ceduto nuovamente, ed i tifosi aprirebbero gli occhi sulla cessione. Ciò comporebbe, con ogni probabilità, un'emorragia di voti per Berlusconi in vista delle prossime elezioni. Per scongiurare le cose, il patriarca ha già iniziato a muovere i fili. All'acquisto del Milan sono interessati *un fondo europeo ed un gruppo arabo*. *Identità top secret per entrambi. *Berlusconi sponsorizza un socio di minoranza che affianchi Yonghong Li. Il nome è quello dei sauditi Fawaz, attualmente impegnati a Sesto San Giovanni, area Falck. Feudo, guarda caso, nelle mani di *Forza Italia*. Ed il sindaco di Sesto, DI Stefano, è marito di Silvia Sardone pupilla della nuova ondata del partito. Poi c'è Elliott che aspetta sulla riva del fiume che si arrivi a ottobre 2018 in modo da incassare tutti gli interessi. Cifra complessiva 383 milioni. *Fassone* invece vuole scongiurare la vendita del Milan e tratta il rifinanziamento e* spera di conservare il proprio ruolo (Mirabelli appare il più debole, ad oggi) grazie a qualche cessione già a gennaio (Silva e Calhanoglu) e la rinegoziazione dei diritti tv.*
> 
> E nel club emergono legami con la Juventus pre calciopoli: il mercato del Milan è stato pilotato da Alessandro Moggi, che è il mentore di Mirabelli. Fassone ha riempito il club di ex Inter e Juve. E Giraudo è consulente immobiliare di BGB Weston.
> 
> *Attenzione, commenti solo alla notizia.*



Voglio il fumetto di Plastic Face, il Kingpin de noantri.
Stan Lee non ci ha ancora pensato?


----------



## cubase55 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il mio “ aprite gli occhi “ era riferito a chi pensa che veramente un 80enne con le aziende morenti spenda 500 milioni per riprendere il Milan .



Visto che sai che le sue aziende sono morenti hai qualche dato per suffragare quanto scrivi ? Giusto per curiosità visto che qui molti scrivono, citando a loro gusto i giornali a seconda della proprie convinzioni, e convinti di avere la verità in tasca.


----------



## vanbasten (9 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma per cortesia dai , non voglio scrivere sempre le solite cose per evitare di commentare altro e non la notizia .
> Apriamo gli occhi .



.


----------



## vanbasten (9 Dicembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Visto che sai che le sue aziende sono morenti hai qualche dato per suffragare quanto scrivi ? Giusto per curiosità visto che qui molti scrivono, citando a loro gusto i giornali a seconda della proprie convinzioni, e convinti di avere la verità in tasca.



Se ha i soldi perchè ha venduto il milan con 220 milioni di debiti?


----------



## cubase55 (9 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Se ha i soldi perchè ha venduto il milan con 220 milioni di debiti?



Un conto è la vendita del Milan in quanto Fininvest non intendeva più rifinanziare.... . Un altro le sue aziende "morenti". Con la stessa logica dovremmo dire che anche le aziende di Moratti a suo tempo, poichè anche l'Inter è stata venduta con debiti erano morenti.
E se sono morenti avrete certamente dei numeri che vi indicano queste valutazioni. Ho solo chiesto di saperle.


----------



## vanbasten (9 Dicembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Un conto è la vendita del Milan in quanto Fininvest non intendeva più rifinanziare.... . Un altro le sue aziende "morenti". Con la stessa logica dovremmo dire che anche le aziende di Moratti a suo tempo, poichè anche l'Inter è stata venduta con debiti erano morenti.
> E se sono morenti avrete certamente dei numeri che vi indicano queste valutazioni. Ho solo chiesto di saperle.



Una società che non fa utili come la vuoi chiamare?. Vatti a guardare i bilanci fininvest degli ultimi 3/4 anni.


----------



## gemy (9 Dicembre 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> E niente, non ce la si fa a parlare di Milan senza metterci in mezzo partiti, forza italia e melma simile...


ognuno di noi è convinto delle proprie idee ma analizzando i fatti questi signori di tasca propria hanno messo più di 200000
euro quindi non possono perderli ecco perche l'unica strada è il rifinanziamento in attesa che la situazioni migliori


----------



## cubase55 (9 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Una società che non fa utili come la vuoi chiamare?. Vatti a guardare i bilanci fininvest degli ultimi 3/4 anni.


Se Fininvest fosse morente ne parlerebbero un giorno sì e l'altro ancora i giornali. Società che non presentano utili negli anni in corso e viaggiano con un indebitamento controllato, ce ne sono molte e non per questo vengono definite morenti. Quindi da quello che state asserendo , dati alla mano e con tanta sicumera, vuol dire che vedremo Fininvest fallire entro poco tempo. Stiamo a vedere... Che poi Fininvest si sia liberata di un peso economico e non più remunerativo a livello di immagine data la scarsità di risultati sportivi ci sta. Ma quello che stanno facendo i Manager attuali è ancora peggio. Ci stanno facendo toccare il fondo sia da punto di vista della gestione scassata che di quello sportivo... E questo sì , se si prosegue in questo modo, è un Milan morente.


----------



## vanbasten (9 Dicembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Se Fininvest fosse morente ne parlerebbero un giorno sì e l'altro ancora i giornali. Società che non presentano utili negli anni in corso e viaggiano con un indebitamento controllato, ce ne sono molte e non per questo vengono definite morenti. Quindi da quello che state asserendo , dati alla mano e con tanta sicumera, vuol dire che vedremo Fininvest fallire entro poco tempo. Stiamo a vedere... Che poi Fininvest si sia liberata di un peso economico e non più remunerativo a livello di immagine data la scarsità di risultati sportivi ci sta. Ma quello che stanno facendo i Manager attuali è ancora peggio. Ci stanno facendo toccare il fondo sia da punto di vista della gestione scassata che di quello sportivo... E questo sì , se si prosegue in questo modo, è un Milan morente.



"morente" allora da non potersi piu permettere una squadra di calcio bisognosa di tanti denari per dedicarsi esclusivamente alla salvaguardia di tutto l'ambaradam. Ne ora ne mai più vista anche l'età di b.


----------



## cubase55 (9 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> "morente" allora da non potersi piu permettere una squadra di calcio bisognosa di tanti denari per dedicarsi esclusivamente alla salvaguardia di tutto l'ambaradam. Ne ora ne mai più vista anche l'età di b.



Ed infatti è quello che lui ha detto quale ragione di dover vendere il Milan. E la prova è che nessun altro in Italia si è offerto per l'acquisto ( e sono d'accordo sul prezzo di vendita stabilito eccessivo ) . Ma secondo me nessuno l'avrebbe 
comunque comprato nemmeno per duecento milioni dati i costi successivi di mantenimento e per il fatto che i prezzi dei top players, al fine di poter concorrere a livello europeo, non sono più sostenibili dai club italiani. ( Juventus a parte).
Quindi se l'uomo si stesse occupando di trovare altri capitali per integrare quelli del cinesino ( e chi sa quali e dove siano?) ben venga ogni sua iniziativa. Se questo serve a risollevare la Società va tutto bene...


----------



## wfiesso (9 Dicembre 2017)

gemy ha scritto:


> ognuno di noi è convinto delle proprie idee ma analizzando i fatti questi signori di tasca propria hanno messo più di 200000
> euro quindi non possono perderli ecco perche l'unica strada è il rifinanziamento in attesa che la situazioni migliori



Non discuto le varie possibilità, è vero che io nella mia ignoranza in materia mi sono fatto un'idea e tutt'ora ne sono convinto, era solo una constatazione, ogni volta che si parla di Milan in periodo di campagna elettorale lo si associa sempre alla politica


----------



## Zenos (9 Dicembre 2017)

Normale Fassone punti a rifinanziare...dopo il Milan se gli va bene può amministrare qualche squadretta di 3 serie...


----------



## vanbasten (9 Dicembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Ed infatti è quello che lui ha detto quale ragione di dover vendere il Milan. E la prova è che nessun altro in Italia si è offerto per l'acquisto ( e sono d'accordo sul prezzo di vendita stabilito eccessivo ) . Ma secondo me nessuno l'avrebbe
> comunque comprato nemmeno per duecento milioni dati i costi successivi di mantenimento e per il fatto che i prezzi dei top players, al fine di poter concorrere a livello europeo, non sono più sostenibili dai club italiani. ( Juventus a parte).
> *Quindi se l'uomo si stesse occupando di trovare altri capitali per integrare quelli del cinesino ( e chi sa quali e dove siano?) ben venga ogni sua iniziativa. Se questo serve a risollevare la Società va tutto bene..*.



Magari, ma nessuno metterà soldi nel milan adesso che sia italiano o straniero quando potrà comprarlo in saldo da elliot ad ottobre 2018. L'unica possibilità e che si facciano vivi i cinesi.


----------



## cubase55 (9 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Magari, ma nessuno metterà soldi nel milan adesso che sia italiano o straniero quando potrà comprarlo in saldo da elliot ad ottobre 2018. L'unica possibilità e che si facciano vivi i cinesi.



Ben rivengano i cinesi allora... Ma si facciano sentire e vedere e soprattutto diano evidenza dei loro capitali... Siamo già abbastanza ridicolizzati da tutta la stampa...


----------



## vanbasten (9 Dicembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> *Ben rivengano i cinesi allora*... Ma si facciano sentire e vedere e soprattutto diano evidenza dei loro capitali... Siamo già abbastanza ridicolizzati da tutta la stampa...



Vediamo, ma le speranze sono ridotte al lumicino..


----------



## Aron (9 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Se ha i soldi perchè ha venduto il milan con 220 milioni di debiti?



Continui a fare l'errore di ritenere Fininvest e Berlusconi una cosa sola.

Berlusconi se si ricompra il Milan lo fa col suo patrimonio personale, senza mettere di mezzo Fininvest.


----------



## vanbasten (9 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Continui a fare l'errore di ritenere Fininvest e Berlusconi una cosa sola.
> 
> Berlusconi se si ricompra il Milan lo fa col suo patrimonio personale, senza mettere di mezzo Fininvest.



Continui a non dirmi a quanto ammonta il patrimonio personale di b.


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2017)

[MENTION=3396]vanbasten[/MENTION] basta ripetere sempre le stesse cose in tutte le discussioni.


----------



## Aron (9 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Continui a non dirmi a quanto ammonta il patrimonio personale di b.



Te l'avevo già riportato.

Secondo Forbes, Berlusconi ha un patrimonio personale stimato nel 2017 di 7 miliardi di dollari. 
Ai quali si deve aggiungere il resto del denaro sparso qua e là


----------



## vannu994 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Te l'avevo già riportato.
> 
> Secondo Forbes, Berlusconi ha un patrimonio personale stimato nel 2017 di 7 miliardi di dollari.
> Ai quali si deve aggiungere il resto del denaro sparso qua e là



7 miliardi credo sia contando la famiglia, di personale mi sembra sia intorno ai 5 Miliardi... Che è veramente tantissimo ragazzi


----------



## cubase55 (9 Dicembre 2017)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> 7 miliardi credo sia contando la famiglia, di personale mi sembra sia intorno ai 5 Miliardi... Che è veramente tantissimo ragazzi



Posso dire a tutti e fuori dai denti che a me se B si ricompra il Milan con i suoi soldi e lo fa per farsi le sue campagne elettorali anche se ha 80 anni e lo fa gestire di nuovo da un Galliani o chi per lui e si ricomincia a vincere con la V maiuscola, non mi frega un emerito tubo di tutte le chiacchiere annesse e connesse? Beh, lo dico.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (9 Dicembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Posso dire a tutti e fuori dai denti che a me se B si ricompra il Milan con i suoi soldi e lo fa per farsi le sue campagne elettorali anche se ha 80 anni e lo fa gestire di nuovo da un Galliani o chi per lui e si ricomincia a vincere con la V maiuscola, non mi frega un emerito tubo di tutte le chiacchiere annesse e connesse? Beh, lo dico.


Secondo me rimarrai deluso...
Berlusconi con il Milan ha chiuso...e per sempre...
Inoltre bisognerebbe tenere in considerazione il fatto che il suo patrimonio personale non è formato da liquidità pronta all'uso ma da proprietà che andrebbero vendute...
E Berlusconi cosa possiede?...è il maggior azionista di Fininvest
Ora...trovo impensabile che i figli acquistino le azioni Fininvest del padre per poi vedere dilapidato il tutto nel mondo del calcio...
Ed ancora più impensabile è l'entrata in Fininvest di uno esterno alla famiglia...
Quindi...a chi prevede/auspica un ritorno di Berlusconi chiedo gentilmente di spiegarmi dove lo stesso troverà i capitali per rientrare nel Milan...


----------



## vanbasten (9 Dicembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Secondo me rimarrai deluso...
> *Berlusconi con il Milan ha chiuso...e per sempre...*
> Inoltre bisognerebbe tenere in considerazione il fatto che *il suo patrimonio personale non è formato da liquidità pronta all'uso ma da proprietà che andrebbero vendute...*
> E Berlusconi cosa possiede?...è il maggior azionista di Fininvest
> ...


----------



## cubase55 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Secondo me rimarrai deluso...
> Berlusconi con il Milan ha chiuso...e per sempre...
> Inoltre bisognerebbe tenere in considerazione il fatto che il suo patrimonio personale non è formato da liquidità pronta all'uso ma da proprietà che andrebbero vendute...
> E Berlusconi cosa possiede?...è il maggior azionista di Fininvest
> ...



So perfettamente quello che tu dici e ti dico che hai ragione. ...La mia considerazione, anzi provocazione (e ho messo un bel "se" davanti a tutta la frase) , era diretta a tutti coloro i quali, non appena vi sia il sentore che ciò, per via diretta o meno possa accadere, iniziano a tirare fuori le solite storie e tremano al pensiero che questo personaggio possa ripresentarsi (e le allusioni politiche sono fin troppo evidenti) . Io auspico solo che il Milan possa tirasi fuori da dove è finito. *Chiunque * sia in grado di farlo, per quanto mi riguarda è il benvenuto: anche il tanto vituperato B.


----------



## luigi61 (9 Dicembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Posso dire a tutti e fuori dai denti che a me se B si ricompra il Milan con i suoi soldi e lo fa per farsi le sue campagne elettorali anche se ha 80 anni e lo fa gestire di nuovo da un Galliani o chi per lui e si ricomincia a vincere con la V maiuscola, non mi frega un emerito tubo di tutte le chiacchiere annesse e connesse? Beh, lo dico.



Ti seguo; ho goduto per 20 anni come un riccio e rimpiango quel periodo fantastico; QUALSIASI persona-societa- di qualunque genere capace di riportare il Milan a quei fasti mi andrebbe benissimo, tutto il resto conta 0,000


----------



## vanbasten (9 Dicembre 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ti seguo; ho goduto per 20 anni come un riccio e rimpiango quel periodo fantastico; QUALSIASI persona-societa- di qualunque genere capace di riportare il Milan a quei fasti mi andrebbe benissimo, tutto il resto conta 0,000



Ma pensare al passato è sbagliatissimo. Dobbiamo dimenticare tutto, ripartire da zero e guardare al futuro. Un presidente 80enne non è la soluzione ai nostri problemi anche se avesse i soldi. Peccato solo che ai suoi figli non interessi il calcio.


----------



## luigi61 (9 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Ma pensare al passato è sbagliatissimo. Dobbiamo dimenticare tutto, ripartire da zero e guardare al futuro. Un presidente 80enne non è la soluzione ai nostri problemi anche se avesse i soldi. Peccato solo che ai suoi figli non interessi il calcio.



Guarda che Berlusconi non sempre si è interessato del Milan in prima persona; contano solo gli investimenti e B. di soldi ne ha tanti poi a gestire il tutto ci può mettere chi vuole....se abbiamo vinto TUTTO con Galliani si può fare con tutti; ai figli interessa non dilapidar il capitale societario forse la musica sarebbe diversa se mette sul tavolo il SUO patrimonio personale, tanto fra non molto morirà anche lui che se ne fa di quella montagna di soldi.....chi gli interessa è già sistemato per i prossimi 200 anni


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (9 Dicembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> So perfettamente quello che tu dici e ti dico che hai ragione. ...La mia considerazione, anzi provocazione (e ho messo un bel "se" davanti a tutta la frase) , era diretta a tutti coloro i quali, non appena vi sia il sentore che ciò, per via diretta o meno possa accadere, iniziano a tirare fuori le solite storie e tremano al pensiero che questo personaggio possa ripresentarsi (e le allusioni politiche sono fin troppo evidenti) . Io auspico solo che il Milan possa tirasi fuori da dove è finito. *Chiunque * sia in grado di farlo, per quanto mi riguarda è il benvenuto: *anche il tanto vituperato B*.


Sai cosa penso di lui...e non mi costa niente ripeterlo 
Lo considero il più grande dirigente della storia del calcio e sarò sempre riconoscente nei suoi confronti per quello che mi ha fatto vivere...momenti fantastici ed indimenticabili...
Ma per il bene del Milan non posso sorvolare sul fatto che nei suoi ultimi anni si è dimostrato inadeguato...
Il cinquantenne sempre avanti un passo rispetto agli altri ha lasciato il posto all'ottantenne convinto che bastassero le sue direttive per tenere il Milan in competizione...
Ma i fatti hanno dimostrato il contrario...e giustamente ha deciso di passare la mano...
Nutro forti dubbi sul fatto che i suoi ''eredi'' siano all'altezza della situzione...anzi...se fosse per me li ''azzererei'' anche domani...
Spero che la situazione si risolva al più presto e di vedere alla guida della società Milan una proprietà finalmente ''limpida'' che per essere sostenuta da noi tifosi non abbia bisogno di ''fantasticherie'' per giustificare i dubbi che incute a chi si limita ad usare un minimo di logica...
Chi e da dove francamente non mi interessa ma ripeto...mi aspetto affidabilità da chiunque sia...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Forza Li.

Berlusconi non lo voglio piú neanche come batocco al portone.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporto da Repubblica in edicola, il Milan è bloccato dalle elezioni, dal debito e dai dirigenti. Partiamo da Berlusconi, sempre lui. Fino ad ora, è stata solo Finivest a godere della vendita del Milan a Yonghong Li. Nel giro ci pochi mesi il club rischia di essere ceduto nuovamente, ed i tifosi aprirebbero gli occhi sulla cessione. Ciò comporebbe, con ogni probabilità, un'emorragia di voti per Berlusconi in vista delle prossime elezioni. Per scongiurare le cose, il patriarca ha già iniziato a muovere i fili. All'acquisto del Milan sono interessati *un fondo europeo ed un gruppo arabo*. *Identità top secret per entrambi. *Berlusconi sponsorizza un socio di minoranza che affianchi Yonghong Li. Il nome è quello dei sauditi Fawaz, attualmente impegnati a Sesto San Giovanni, area Falck. Feudo, guarda caso, nelle mani di *Forza Italia*. Ed il sindaco di Sesto, DI Stefano, è marito di Silvia Sardone pupilla della nuova ondata del partito. Poi c'è Elliott che aspetta sulla riva del fiume che si arrivi a ottobre 2018 in modo da incassare tutti gli interessi. Cifra complessiva 383 milioni. *Fassone* invece vuole scongiurare la vendita del Milan e tratta il rifinanziamento e* spera di conservare il proprio ruolo (Mirabelli appare il più debole, ad oggi) grazie a qualche cessione già a gennaio (Silva e Calhanoglu) e la rinegoziazione dei diritti tv.*
> 
> E nel club emergono legami con la Juventus pre calciopoli: il mercato del Milan è stato pilotato da Alessandro Moggi, che è il mentore di Mirabelli. Fassone ha riempito il club di ex Inter e Juve. E Giraudo è consulente immobiliare di BGB Weston.
> 
> *Attenzione, commenti solo alla notizia.*



Io penso proprio che fino a Ottobre non si farà nulla. Imho come per il closing Fassone si ridurrà all'ultimo secondo per cercare qualcuno che rifinanzi, vediamo se lo trova entro l'estate.


----------



## Casnop (3 Gennaio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io penso proprio che fino a Ottobre non si farà nulla. Imho come per il closing Fassone si ridurrà all'ultimo secondo per cercare qualcuno che rifinanzi, vediamo se lo trova entro l'estate.


Sarà sicuramente prima della negoziazione con il settlement agreement con UEFA, in programma in primavera. La UEFA contesto' al Milan la non certezza di questa operazione finanziaria per rigettare la proposta di voluntary agreement. Vorranno arrivare con le carte a posto: non è un requisito di ammissibilità all'accordo, sia chiaro, ma ridurrà, e di non poco, la misura delle sanzioni che la Federazione proporrà al club.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (3 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporto da Repubblica in edicola, il Milan è bloccato dalle elezioni, dal debito e dai dirigenti. Partiamo da Berlusconi, sempre lui. Fino ad ora, è stata solo Finivest a godere della vendita del Milan a Yonghong Li. Nel giro ci pochi mesi il club rischia di essere ceduto nuovamente, ed i tifosi aprirebbero gli occhi sulla cessione. Ciò comporebbe, con ogni probabilità, un'emorragia di voti per Berlusconi in vista delle prossime elezioni. Per scongiurare le cose, il patriarca ha già iniziato a muovere i fili. All'acquisto del Milan sono interessati *un fondo europeo ed un gruppo arabo*. *Identità top secret per entrambi. *Berlusconi sponsorizza un socio di minoranza che affianchi Yonghong Li. Il nome è quello dei sauditi Fawaz, attualmente impegnati a Sesto San Giovanni, area Falck. Feudo, guarda caso, nelle mani di *Forza Italia*. Ed il sindaco di Sesto, DI Stefano, è marito di Silvia Sardone pupilla della nuova ondata del partito. Poi c'è Elliott che aspetta sulla riva del fiume che si arrivi a ottobre 2018 in modo da incassare tutti gli interessi. Cifra complessiva 383 milioni. *Fassone* invece vuole scongiurare la vendita del Milan e tratta il rifinanziamento e* spera di conservare il proprio ruolo (Mirabelli appare il più debole, ad oggi) grazie a qualche cessione già a gennaio (Silva e Calhanoglu) e la rinegoziazione dei diritti tv.*
> 
> E nel club emergono legami con la Juventus pre calciopoli: il mercato del Milan è stato pilotato da Alessandro Moggi, che è il mentore di Mirabelli. Fassone ha riempito il club di ex Inter e Juve. E Giraudo è consulente immobiliare di BGB Weston.
> 
> *Attenzione, commenti solo alla notizia.*



La cosa che mi stupisce sempre è che davvero c'è chi vota Berlusconi in base alle sorti del Milan...che branca di pecoroni...milanista da una vita e mai votato il cavaliere mascarato..ai pifferaii magici non ho mai creduto.Per quanto riguarda Moggi jr spero sia una notizia falsa


----------

